# Photon Vibe



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 9, 2019)

This is definitely one of the best sounding pedals I've made so far. I made a couple substitutions:
-used a TC1044SCPA instead of the MAX1044
-used a B250k dual gang instead of the C100k dual. I just had to solder a couple 330k resistors across lugs 1&3 to approximate 100k.






And I made this little dark box out of electrical tape to do some trimpot testing.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## mad5066 (Jun 9, 2019)

nice build!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks folks. I named it El Goodo after one one the best Big Star songs that used the Uni-Vibe, The Ballad of El Goodo


----------



## Prefectingfjords (Mar 18, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thanks folks. I named it El Goodo after one one the best Big Star songs that used the Uni-Vibe, The Ballad of El Goodo



EDIT:  found in another thread that it’s got a charge pump in the circuit, and is meant for 9V power supply!  

Hey Jovi!

Awesome build.  I ordered this PCB and I’m hoping to build one in the next few months.  Quick question...do you use a 9V or 18V power supply?  The circuit schematic has +18V but I’ve seen a few other builds using 9V..


----------



## Barry (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks great as usual!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 19, 2020)

Awesome build good to see you again.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 19, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Awesome build good to see you again.



Unfortunately Jovi isn’t back, this was necrobumped


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 19, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Unfortunately Jovi isn’t back, this was necrobumped



Damn, I didn't notice, I hope Jovi is ok, he hasn't been here in a while.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah same here!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

For sure.  


Prefectingfjords said:


> Awesome build.  I ordered this PCB and I’m hoping to build one in the next few months.  Quick question...do you use a 9V or 18V power supply?  The circuit schematic has +18V but I’ve seen a few other builds using 9V..


*
DO NOT use any power supply above 12V or you will blow the charge pump.* This circuit was designed for 9V power. The internal charge pump makes +18V.


----------

